# My wife loves Tesco's new range



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Removed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Removed.


Why has Tescos new range been removed Paul, didn't she like it after all? :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Intrigued now....


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Spill the beans Paul, or is that what she did? 😉


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I'll keep your secret Paul, promise.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah.????

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Overwhelmed with curiosity - did that perhaps relate to their October press release in which they announced they were doubling their output of ready vegan items in their Wicked Kitchen range? I guess someone thought it was an unsolicited, unpaid for ad. But really it could be of great interest to some, and what's the point hearing about it if you don't know where to buy it. Somebody out there, get a life!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

C'mon, Coppo, don't keep us all in suspenders. 
You gotta tell us what it was now you've got us all wondering . . .


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ll give him a shout.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Ok, you asked for it, I removed it as I didn't know if there would be complaints.

Wife liked them so much she had 2 in her mouth when I last looked.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! Dont venture onto Motorhome Fruitcakes if you thought that was offensive.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Ok, you asked for it, I removed it as I didn't know if there would be complaints.
> 
> Wife liked them so much she had 2 in her mouth when I last looked.


Same thing as fish fingers they don't have them either.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

coppo said:


> Ok, you asked for it, I removed it as I didn't know if there would be complaints.
> 
> Wife liked them so much she had 2 in her mouth when I last looked.


Shouldn't you remove something when there actually is a complaint? Then we can have a moan at the moaner as well, 2 for the price of one.

Every little helps. :laugh:

And didn't she also mention a little shrimp as well :wink2:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> What a load of pollocks !


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Not forgetting of course they tried to rename it Colin. Now isn't that a load of........

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7984854.stm

🤔


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sprinta said:


> Not forgetting of course they tried to rename it Colin. Now isn't that a load of........
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7984854.stm
> 
> 🤔


But it doesn't begin with p it's a b


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> Ok, you asked for it, I removed it as I didn't know if there would be complaints.
> 
> Wife liked them so much she had 2 in her mouth when I last looked.


It's facts, there will be complaints, mainly because it is facts   

to be fair it's a little slow lately, but it seems to be standing firm right now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha Ha, you couldn't make it up, Colin and Pom Frites s'il vous plait FFS.


Should go down well at Jacks Plaice.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

[quote​=Pudsey_Bear;2998279

to be fair it's a little slow lately, but it seems to be standing firm right now.[/quote]

What *are* you talking about:surprise:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Back in the day......if you were in with the local fishermen you could often get skate balls. Seems it was illegal to land them as it might upset delicate ladies. Obviously an extinct species now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> [quote​=Pudsey_Bear;2998279
> 
> to be fair it's a little slow lately, but it seems to be standing firm right now.


What *are* you talking about:surprise:[/QUOTE]

Have you come off your meds Gert? you seem to be struggling with plain (ish) English today.

Liz is a bit like you, I have to explain everything unless it is triplicate.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> Not forgetting of course they tried to rename it Colin. Now isn't that a load of........
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7984854.stm
> 
> 🤔


Now what is the connection between p(b)ollocks and Colin??? What have the Colins of the world done to deserve THAT honour. Ag, shame! (South African meaning):wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

Ha ha ha Nice one


----------

